

Have We Been Interpreting Quantum Mechanics Wrong This Whole Time? - cyphersanctus
http://www.wired.com/2014/06/the-new-quantum-reality/

======
127001brewer
From the article:

 _Sheldon Goldstein, a professor of mathematics, physics and philosophy at
Rutgers University and a supporter of pilot-wave theory, blames the
“preposterous” neglect of the theory on “decades of indoctrination.” At this
stage, Goldstein and several others noted, researchers risk their careers by
questioning quantum orthodoxy._

Can someone from the physics community comment on this? How valid is the
pilot-wave theory?

